
A Theoretical Framework for Back-Propagation (1988) [pdf] - sonabinu
http://yann.lecun.com/exdb/publis/pdf/lecun-88.pdf
======
yagyu
Coming from a physics background I once upon a time learned the basics of
neural nets from Hertz' book
[https://books.google.com/books?hl=en&lr=&id=9a_SyUG-A24C](https://books.google.com/books?hl=en&lr=&id=9a_SyUG-A24C)

It is obviously outdated with respect to modern applications of NNs, but I
still think he explains the basics of layered and recurrent networks in a
clear fashion.

~~~
eugenejen
good memory for that book

------
partycoder
OP left a lot of typos in the title, it almost reads as "O Thororotocal
fromowork for bockpropogotion"

~~~
dang
Fixed now.

------
shpx
(1988)

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

